# How many eco earth bricks?



## r8frazer (Jun 26, 2006)

I know its a bit expensive but I was ordering crickets online and thought I'd get some eco earth for my new tank.. its very easy on the eye and im trying to make this into a full blown display tank so Im willing to splash out..

How many bricks should I need to fill a 30 x 15 x 15 tank? Im keeping heterometrus in there so need a nice deep substrate?

Thanks guys!


----------



## fusion121 (Jun 26, 2006)

You get an enourmous amount from one brick, about 1 to 2 buckets worth.


----------



## Crono (Jun 26, 2006)

1 and 1/2 bricks gave me about 4-6 inches (sloped) in a 10 gallon, about the same dimensions you gave.
I think they come in bundled 3 packs that are almost as cheap as individual bricks, so one of those would be more that you need.


----------



## r8frazer (Jun 26, 2006)

Jus bombed down the road in the car and got a 3-pack! I'll do them one at a time and see how much I need.. its a 29 gallon tank (jus used an online calculator) so i mite end up using 2 or 3.. we'll see.. 

Im getting my tank on thursday.. Im having it custom made with sliding glass doors on top to keep humidity in.. I can't wait.. gna get some good pics up on here when its done!!


----------



## MEXICOYA415 (Jun 26, 2006)

Try going on petsmart's website. They have the three for one deal.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow you guys always say that the ecoearth bricks are so expensive and I get a large brick for like 2 bucks or three smaller ones for $5. Is this expensive ? No really i wanna know if soil is cheaper cuz im happy with the prices.


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Jun 26, 2006)

abyss_X3 said:
			
		

> Wow you guys always say that the ecoearth bricks are so expensive and I get a large brick for like 2 bucks or three smaller ones for $5. Is this expensive ? No really i wanna know if soil is cheaper cuz im happy with the prices.


You can get a 2.2 cubic ft bale of peat for $7. You can get a brick of Eco-Earth for $2. There are 62.3 liters per 2.2 cubic feet, while a brick of Eco-Earth makes 7 to 8 liters. At these prices, Eco-Earth is atleast 3 times the price of peat.


----------



## ReptileMan27 (Jun 26, 2006)

One brick expands a ton and fills a bucket up


----------



## MEXICOYA415 (Jun 26, 2006)

How resistant is peat to fungal growth ? I use eco-earth for my humidity loving scorps. and noticed it is really resistant to fungus, but if peat is too then I may have to convert.


----------



## Dom (Jun 26, 2006)

The eco earth is alot more environmentally friendly. Even though it is more expensive I use it because our peat bogs are being rapidly depleted. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 26, 2006)

Well it not out of my price range and if it's enviromentally friendly then i guess i'll stick


----------



## David Burns (Jun 26, 2006)

I get mites with eco earth but I don't with peat.

I can get a brick of coconut fibre, just the same as eco earth, for a dollar at the local hydroponics store.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 27, 2006)

I tough i had mites but they wer baby pill bugs or pinheads never had any actual mite problem


----------



## quinquestriatus (Jun 27, 2006)

I've had horrible experiences w/ eco earth. I've had fungus all kinds in the deli cups I keep the slings in, It's absolutly disgusting. Peat moss on the other hand I've had no issues w/ it retains moisture and I've found absolutly no fungus at all.


----------

